# Vortex vs knock offs?



## hawtsauc3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Is there a big difference between the real vortex and the knockoffs?


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 19, 2020)

Don't know, but I got a knockoff for Christmas and friggin' LOVE THAT THANG! Half the price of the original, yet still heavy duty and made from stainless steel.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 19, 2020)

Same here. I have an off brand which I received for Christmas. I’ve used it four times already including today as a heat shield for my Boston butt. Can’t say enough good things. Just amazing. For less than $20 you just can’t go wrong if you have a kettle type grill.
G


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 20, 2020)

Not sure. I have the Vortex brand. Love it. Have used it over 40 times and no complaints. Use it to do pizzas on my kettle to set charcoal up and it gets 950*+ and never affects it. I learned a long time ago, buy once cry once. Not saying a knock off isn’t as good but I didn’t want to find out if it wasn’t


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 20, 2020)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Not sure. I have the Vortex brand. Love it. Have used it over 40 times and no complaints. Use it to do pizzas on my kettle to set charcoal up and it gets 950*+ and never affects it. I learned a long time ago, buy once cry once. Not saying a knock off isn’t as good but I didn’t want to find out if it wasn’t


When I hit 40 cooks next month I’ll check back in with my feedback. So far I am all smiles. Whatever name was stamped on the tag burned off on the first cook. Workmanship looks above average on my cone of deliciousness. The person that created this thing should win the Nobel prize.
G


----------



## goldendogs (Jan 20, 2020)

Any body have an idea were I can pick up a vortex or buy one on line?  thanks


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 20, 2020)

goldendogs said:


> Any body have an idea were I can pick up a vortex or buy one on line?  thanks


 I did the size research on their website https://vortexbbq.com/ and ended up buying it off amazon!  Makes killer wings and any chicken. Don’t worry about flare ups and crispy skin every time


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 20, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> When I hit 40 cooks next month I’ll check back in with my feedback. So far I am all smiles. Whatever name was stamped on the tag burned off on the first cook. Workmanship looks above average on my cone of deliciousness. The person that created this thing should win the Nobel prize.
> G


Good I’m glad it’s held up for you. I mean in reality it’s just some sheet metal cut and put together. I wish they made a mini one for my little Webber.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 20, 2020)

goldendogs said:


> Any body have an idea were I can pick up a vortex or buy one on line?  thanks


Got mine on Amazon. Looked up the Vortex, then checked out the knockoffs shown. Bought a knockoff, then handed it to my wife when it arrived and said, "You got me this for Christmas." 

I've used mine small side up and down so far.  Chicken thighs, searing steaks, and under a paella pan to carmelize onions. Wings are probably on the menu tonight because my wife is traveling and she doesn't care for wings. WAAAAY better than the charcoal baskets.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Jan 20, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Got mine on Amazon. Looked up the Vortex, then checked out the knockoffs shown. Bought a knockoff, then handed it to my wife when it arrived and said, "You got me this for Christmas."
> 
> I've used mine small side up and down so far.  Chicken thighs, searing steaks, and under a paella pan to carmelize onions. Wings are probably on the menu tonight because my wife is traveling and she doesn't care for wings. WAAAAY better than the charcoal baskets.


do you remember which one you got? I was debating the dracarys. I'm currently debating just firing up the WSM for a chuck roast adn wings or doing the WMS for the chuck roast and the wings on the WSM with a vortex.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 20, 2020)

hawtsauc3 said:


> do you remember which one you got? I was debating the dracarys. I'm currently debating just firing up the WSM for a chuck roast adn wings or doing the WMS for the chuck roast and the wings on the WSM with a vortex.


Your looking at it for your kettle? What size kettle do you have


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Your looking at it for your kettle? What size kettle do you have


22" kettle. and yes for the kettle. My debate is sneaking wings on the WSM or doing them with a vortex on the grill while teh smoker runs separately.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 20, 2020)

You would want the medium 






						Vortex BBQ Sizing Chart | Indirect, Direct and Infrared Heat
					

Does your smoker fit the Vortex? Using the table listed, you can find the right size Vortex that is perfect for your grill.




					vortexbbq.com


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 20, 2020)

hawtsauc3 said:


> do you remember which one you got? I was debating the dracarys. I'm currently debating just firing up the WSM for a chuck roast adn wings or doing the WMS for the chuck roast and the wings on the WSM with a vortex.



It was by Outspark. $18.99. "Outspark BBQ Whirlpool" is how it was listed.

Edit: I just checked and it looks like the Outspark version is sold out.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jan 22, 2020)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Not sure. I have the Vortex brand. Love it. Have used it over 40 times and no complaints. Use it to do pizzas on my kettle to set charcoal up and it gets 950*+ and never affects it. I learned a long time ago, buy once cry once. Not saying a knock off isn’t as good but I didn’t want to find out if it wasn’t



I have the real Vortex brand as well.  I have about 20 cooks on it using Royal Oak lump charcoal in it for all but two of those cooks.  Used Kingsford for those other  two.  The Vortex is holding up great.  And that lump charcoal gets incredibly hot.  

I also thought about buying one of the knockoffs, but like you, felt that for the few extra bucks difference,  I didn't want to find out if it was just as good as the brand name Vortex.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 23, 2020)

I have the original Vortex and have used quite a bit over the last couple of years. I ordered it from Owens because they put the time into developing the shape and sizes to best fit the kettle. I didn't want to support someone who took someone elses idea and profited from it. It's hard enough to make a few bucks without having to contend with knockoffs. 

Chris


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks for the input everyone. I actually changed direction and with with the weber char baskets for now as they were $20 vs $40 and my kettle hasn't gotten nearly enough use for me to justify another $40 item that might get used twice a year. I do hope to start using that more than the gas, especially since I spent so much doing the restoration.


----------



## goldendogs (Jan 23, 2020)

I ordered the original Vortex from Amazon, It should be here tomorrow,also ordered a cast iron grill grate with a removable center for the 22 inch kettle. Can't wait to put it to the test.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 23, 2020)

Good for you goldendogs, your gonna love it. 

Chris


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jan 23, 2020)

Good move. You’ll be happy with that setup goldendogs.


----------



## negolien (Jan 23, 2020)

OK totally not the thread I was expecting when I read vortex...LOL...Guess I spend too much time on my bolty.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 24, 2020)

I ordered an original vortex last weekend and it arrived yesterday. I'm looking forward to doing. some wings this weekend


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2020)

I have had the original vortex from Owens BBQ for several years now. It's getting a bit rusty, but still working fine. I think an all S/S unit would be the best option. But as I said mine is still working just like the day I bought it, it just has some rust on it. But it is a wing making machine!!!!!
Al


----------



## mossymo (Feb 23, 2020)

Long time friends with the manufacturer of the original Vortex, have been using a Vortex since it became a retail product, and been a distributor of the Vortex since November of 2014. Have never used or seen a knock off in person to compare. But I can tell you the original Vortex is constructed of heavy gauge, quality American made stainless steel that hand rolled and welded in the USA.

There are 5 or 6 knock off manufactures located overseas(that I am aware of) with sub retail business’s having United States address’s dodging patent courts selling metal shaped cones on Amazon. The material used in the manufacturing of these from what I hear is of lesser gauge and quality, and some are held together with rivets instead of welds. Other issues we encounter is complaints of the sizing of the knock offs differ from the original Vortex which creates function issues of how it may or may not fit under the grate of the grill you intended it for.

We do include a large shaker of our Buffalo Wing seasoning and hope you get to experience my wife’s speedy shipping and top notch customer service she is known for!

If you do have a Facebook account come join a group of over 10,000 members that are enjoying sharing the methods of cooking with a Vortex!
www.facebook.com/groups/VortexBBQ


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 23, 2020)

So, here's the backstory of my purchase. I bought the cheap knockoff because I really wasn't convinced the Vortex was a Kettle gadget I'd use. I've got a bin of unused gadgets in my backyard and didn't want to add another.  

I've used my Weber charcoal baskets on almost all my Kettle cooks and didn't see how the Vortex device could actually improve on their performance. Wow, I was wrong. Now my baskets are sitting relatively unused and the knockoff is getting used constantly. When it fails, I'll buy the original.


----------



## danbono (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi All Where can I purchase a Vortex knockoff? I'm thinking on using the  Vortex with my WSM22"
Thanks Dan


----------



## goldendogs (Feb 2, 2021)

you can get one on Amazon


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 2, 2021)

I got mine on Amazon. The thing is awesome on my kettle. I love making chicken with it. One thing to think about though is how hot it is that can be brutal on your grates. I’m going to get the gourmet grill grates so I can take out the center and keep it from melting the grate.
G


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 2, 2021)

danbono said:


> I'm thinking on using the Vortex with my WSM22"


Dan, I'm curious about your thinking with the WSM. What'd you have in mind?


----------



## danbono (Feb 3, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Dan, I'm curious about your thinking with the WSM. What'd you have in mind?


Just putting the grate on the bottom  and the Vortex in center. I don't know "IF'"there is enough room between the grate & the Vortex. I cant get out side soon to check, cause  I got hit with 18" of snow.
Dan


----------

